# Instabilidade 22-26 Março 2017



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2017 às 01:17)

Tópico com posts (sobretudo imagens, cartas e animações) da instabilidade que ocorreu de 22 a 26 de Março de 2017 em Portugal Continental.

Previsões de cada run do GFS entre os dias 22 e 26/03, para +6h. Geopotencial e SLP, temperatura a 850hPa e temperatura a 500hPa.

















Animação das imagens de satélite com o filtro de massas de ar, de 22 a 27 de Março.






Animação das imagens de satélite do dia 26/03 (visível e IR).











Imagens de radar do dia 26/03 (mm/h).






Imagens do radar dinâmico do dia 26/03, das 16:05 às 19:00.


----------



## Norther (16 Mar 2017 às 23:16)




----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2017 às 17:36)

Situação potencialmente severa nesta saída do GFS para as regiões do Norte e Centro,


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2017 às 21:22)

Se fazia confusão ver o mapa das temperaturas máximas com valores bem acima dos 20ºC, isto agora faz igualmente confusão...
Previsão da temperatura máxima para quinta-feira.





Sensação térmica pelas 13:00, impressionante o arrefecimento que aí vem.



image free hosting


----------



## Pek (21 Mar 2017 às 13:25)

Acumulación de nieve en los próximos 5 días:


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mar 2017 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

No final desta madrugada ainda choveu um pouco, acumulando 1 mm.
De resto o céu apresentou boas abertas, mas com tempo fresco.
Agora o céu encontra-se parcial a muito nublado, e por vezes caiem uns pingos.

Entre amanhã e 5ª feira, as zonas mais prováveis de verem o elemento-neve no distrito do Porto serão as assinaladas na imagem:





Algumas são de fácil acesso - como em Penamaior\Monte do Pilar e Sanfins de Ferreira\Citânia de Sanfins (em Paços de Ferreira), Serra de Barrosas (Lousada\Felgueiras)  e zonas altas de Felgueiras na zona Este, bem como Serra da Aboboreira (Marco\Baião), serra de Montedeiras (Marco de Canavezes) e Serra do Marão (Amarante). Em Penafiel a zona alta de Duas Igrejas\Serra de Luzim será favorável.

Oxalá ninguém se aventure demais sob risco de ficar preso pela noite dentro...


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2017 às 08:58)

Gralheira , Serra de Montemuro


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 10:23)

Em Várzea da Serra, 920m, a temperatura mantém-se positiva: 1,0ºC.
Mas a neve já está a querer pegar:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 11:04)

Boas,

Bem por volta das 10:30 apanhei um aguaceiro bem forte acompanhado com bastante vento.
Fica imagem de radar e um video, localizando, foi na A5 entre Birre e Alcabideche.
A temperatura era de 9ºC.
Ai está a entrada de ar frio, ainda que amanhã será mais expressivo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 11:18)

Juro que não entendo isto, portanto o IPMA lança avisos de vento quando ha manchas do AROME a modelar rajadas de 70 km/h que mal tocam as vezes na linha de costa, neste momento é esta a previsão do AROME, não ha aviso?? Rajadas de 90 e 100 km/h...devem estar vidrados com a neve lol



free image uploader


----------



## dopedagain (22 Mar 2017 às 12:14)

Cota nos 600 metros no alto minho.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2017 às 13:49)

Antes do aguaceiro.




Quando começou o aguaceiro de graupel.




Aqui na rua.




O fim do aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 15:04)

Muita trovoada a norte de Castanheira de Pêra:


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 15:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo em várzea da Serra nickles..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Neva, acumula um pouco, mas depois vem o sol e derrete logo tudo.

Os 200m de altitude entre Várzea da Serra e a Gralheira fazem muita diferença.

No entanto já se nota o arrefecimento.
Mesmo com sol estão apenas 1,6ºC. Vamos ver nos próximos aguaceiros. A partir de agora é que deve começar a acumular, se nevar em quantidade, claro.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 16:28)

jonas disse:


> Esta a nevar em Cristelo!!



É...É uma questão de pormenor então.

Aqui no topo da freguesia então deve ter nevado neste último aguaceiro, acompanhado de granizo cá em casa.

Sigo agora com a *Tmín* do dia: *5,1ºC*.
Os condimentos estão bons, resta esperar mais algum arrefecimento para ver_ in loco_ se a neve vem aqui ao "je". 
O vento por vezes sopra moderado com rajadas de ONO (Vmáx de 35,3 km\h e Rajmáx de 44,6 km\h às 16.05h)


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 17:20)

Foto da pouca neve que caiu por aqui.






Sigo com *2,8º*


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 17:23)

*-0,3ºC* em Várzea da Serra (920m).

Agora sim, a neve vai começar a acumular.
Haja precipitação!

------------------------

EDIT (17:25):

Aí está ela a querer pegar novamente:


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 17:38)

Snifa disse:


> Forte trovoada e queda de granizo



E pronto, lá tive eu a minha "neve"  

Fotos que fiz com o telemóvel pelas 16:30 h aqui no Porto:












Sigo com 7.5ºc actuais , muito escuro a Oeste


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 17:43)

Neve na horizontal, arrastada pelo vento forte.
-0,7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 17:48)

Nevou há pouco no Aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m )

Web Cam:







Condições actuais ( o pluviómetro está com um problema, por isso não regista precipitação, em breve esta situação  será resolvida )






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## invent (22 Mar 2017 às 17:53)

Estão 5,5 graus centígrados, vamos ver se com esta entrada que se aproxima cai algum elemento branco.


----------



## jPdF (22 Mar 2017 às 18:04)

Aeródromo de Viseu começa a pintar se de branco.


----------



## cm3pt (22 Mar 2017 às 18:05)

bigfire disse:


> O pessoal de Vila Real, amanhã tem de tirar umas fotos, para animar isto.



Nem foi preciso esperar por amanhã. Aqui vão estas de hoje mesmo (as 17h30).











A acumulação começa mais ou menos aos 600 metros. No aeródromo (560m) à mesma hora nevou com intensidade mas não acumulou.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 18:10)

Há instantes, aos 1000m:






Nas piscinas (900m):






Créditos de Maria Clemência Cabral.


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 18:10)




----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2017 às 18:13)

Nada a ver com o que se passa noutras zonas do país, mas fica o registo:


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 18:14)

Saraivada e temperatura aqui na Maia.
Com sorte ainda vou ter uma surpresa à noite! Oxalá!!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

Dois pequenos vídeos feitos no Monte da Virgem , de um aguaceiro de granizo com direito a trovoada


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 18:24)




----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 18:37)




----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 19:26)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 7:30 da manhã, com aguaceiros por vezes moderados, e sempre acompanhados de vento moderado a forte.
Quando  vinha do trabalho já vi caixotes do lixo derrubados pelo chão.
Esta chuva já veio dar alguma ajuda a mim que sou agricultor, apesar de que ainda foi insuficiente, mas resta aguardar para ver o que ainda poderá chover para os próximos dias.
Fiquei surpreendido, visto que não esperava que ainda chovesse desta forma.
Foi mais um dia gélido, que já me obrigou a tirar do roupeiro, os casacos, e tive de voltar a acender novamente ontem a lareira.

O acumulado ronda os 12 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 19:30)




----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2017 às 19:31)

Boa noite

Grande parte da manhã marcada pela chuva fraca a moderada. Durante a tarde, vários aguaceiros acompanhados de granizo.
Os acumulados rondam os *10mm*.

Nota-se bem o arrefecimento, *5,8ºC*, actual mínima. Máxima de apenas *11,9ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:15)




----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

Boas,

Tive que interromper o meu jantar por isto:
Que aguaceiro de granizo brutal, foi muito localizado, caiu por volta das 20:50.



free uploader



photo share

Tendo em conta que estão *6,9ºC*, o granizo mantem-se nos vasos.



print screen windows 7

Radar no momento exacto da queda de granizo, ponto amarelo mesmo aqui em cima.



picture share


----------



## hurricane (22 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

Aqui no juncal (Porto de Mós), forte aguaceiro de granizo, originado pelo eco amarelo. Ficou tudo branco e com pedras bem grandes. É bonito de se ver, mas infelizmente vai estragar tudo. Batatas e muitas árvores já com flores. A trovoada foi mais na serra.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 21:46)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

Agora sim, o detector de DEA do IPMA está bem afinado. Os quatro trovões que ouvi à cerca de 20min foram todos detectados.


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 21:54)

ZeppY disse:


> Prateada, pena só ter apanhado sleet no tempo que lá tive, e acabei por apanhar neve já cá pra baixo a 400m xD


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Por volta das 21h30, granizo na A14 (Coimbra - Figueira da Foz) na zona de Montemor-o-Velho:





Foto de Paulo Ervideira


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2017 às 22:31)

*Alto do Trevim, Serra da Lousã.*

_Foto de Vitor Alves_

clicar para ampliar
_

 _


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 22:36)

DaniFR disse:


> *Alto do Trevim, Serra da Lousã.*
> 
> _Foto de Vitor Alves_
> 
> ...



Estão -2,2ºC por lá.
Não há registo de vento, o anemometro congelado desde as 17horas de hoje.
Rajada máxima: *113 km/h*

https://www.windguru.cz/station/395


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Mar 2017 às 22:39)

Hoje é mesmo agora


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2017 às 22:40)

Algumas fotos de hoje:




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Snow showers by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Snow and hail showers by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2017 às 23:32)

Relato trovoada bem audível agora mesmo aqui por Mira-Sintra! 

Temperatura nos *7,8ºC*.

Hoje: *7,1ºC* / *13,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:45)

Muitas vezes critico o IPMA em situações especificas, contudo, não tenho problema algum em elogiar esta remodelação nos detectores, veja-se como está está excelente, não passa nada!
Ja agora que bomba incrível, mesmo em cheio em Pero Pinheiro, foi porventura a mais forte dos ultimos 3/4 anos em territorio nacional.



pic hosting


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 00:07)




----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2017 às 00:08)

Também ouvi o trovão há cerca de 7 minutos!

Caem alguns pingos e estão 7,5ºC  A estação na Serra das Brancas já marca *6,4ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 00:11)

Desde 17 de janeiro de 2014 que não via uma granizada tão forte. Está tudo completamente branco!




*5,1ºC* 
Eco amarelo/laranja mesmo em cima de mim:




@guisilva5000 quase que apanhavas esta granizada toda.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Mar 2017 às 00:45)

Boas  já não publico aqui faz uns bons tempos, passei por aqui para dizer que neva bem em Freamunde, a uma altitude de 370M estão 0.7c°


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 00:49)

Em Vila Real (cidade):
É tão lindo ver o local onde costumo passar férias completamente branquinho. 
É de realçar que já não nevava pela cidade, com acumulação, há 7 anos!


----------



## Tufao André (23 Mar 2017 às 00:56)

Noite mais animada que propriamente durante o dia.
Já caíram vários aguaceiros intensos, alguns com granizo pequeno mas de muito curta duração... Nem deu para acumular nada! Também vi um belo relâmpago (que até iluminou a casa) seguido de forte trovão!!! Foi para já o único.
Acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro intenso com forte ventania e algum granizo à mistura!!
Temperatura nos 7 graus apenas...


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2017 às 01:03)

Brutais descargas para uma célula com ecos apenas amarelos:
















Aguaceiros desde o pôr-do-sol por toda a zona da grande Lisboa, registados um pouco por todo o périplo de hoje (Póvoa, Belas, Mercês, Carcavelos, Lisboa).


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Mar 2017 às 01:20)

Deixo aqui mais dois videos mas agora na citânia de Sanfins a aproximadamente 560M  o carro marcava -0.5c°


----------



## Antf (23 Mar 2017 às 02:12)

Vila Real.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Mar 2017 às 02:18)




----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 02:46)

Foto tirada (na cidade, Nª Sra da Conceição) 30 min depois de começar a nevar. Nevou mais 1h.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Mar 2017 às 03:33)




----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2017 às 06:28)

Foi preciso chegar a Primavera para Várzea da Serra acordar assim:






-1,9C.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 06:39)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos.
Em alguns sítios cerca de 1cm
Nada mau
Vamos ver se hoje há mais!


----------



## cm3pt (23 Mar 2017 às 06:55)

Bem, e seis anos e um mês depois cá temos neve com acumulação na cidade de Vila Real.

Já tinha saudades....












(de noite às 1h15, no pico do nevão-desculpem a imagem não está famosa)


















Neste momento está -1ºC, pelo que a neve ainda se deverá manter (pelo menos algum tempo) no solo


----------



## windchill (23 Mar 2017 às 06:58)

Bom dia.
A manhã começou nublada e sem vento...






Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2017 às 07:45)

Parece que voltou a nevar durante a noite no Sarzedo, mas quase que nem dá para a fotografia, eheheh...


----------



## cm3pt (23 Mar 2017 às 08:15)

Mais fotos da neve


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Mar 2017 às 08:24)

É pouca mas nao é todos os anos que se tem estas vistas  

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (23 Mar 2017 às 08:36)

Pela Covilhã, como de um modo geral pelas regiões mais interiores, faltou a precipitação...Parabéns aos contemplados com maiores acumulações.

*Fotos: FB Meteocovilha*


----------



## ThunderFreak (23 Mar 2017 às 09:29)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Continuamos num autêntico regime de pós-frontal, sucessivas células que proporcionam aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de rajadas de vento forte. Parece que a regra é: 30 minutos de Sol, 5 minutos de chuva 

Pelas 03h45 acordei com o barulho da chuva, que depois ao ir à janela, conclui que era de granizo. A rua ficou toda branca 

Apontar também 2 ou 3 descargas eléctricas aqui nas imediações entre as 23h30 e as 00h de ontem/hoje.

Mínima de *6,6ºC*.

Por agora está Sol mas céu escuro em várias direcções.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2017 às 10:23)

Fotografias de um amigo meu da aldeia do Signo-Samo, na Pampilhosa da Serra, onde passo férias no Verão 

Cota: ~650m.


----------



## Rui R. (23 Mar 2017 às 10:49)

Por aqui, nevou até à cota da vila (478m) embora sem grande acumulação. 
As serras para norte do concelho estão carregadas do elemento branco. Cabeço do Peão (alto do Ameal), Serra da Safra (serra do Coentral) , Cabeço do Pereiro (Santo António da Neve) 1080m, Serra da Lousã (alto do Trevim) 1210m.
Excelentes locais para ir nestes dias,pois têm acessos razoáveis.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Mar 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia 

*7,3ºC*

Miníma de *1,3ºC*

Serra da Lousã vista da Praia das Rocas, em Castanheira de Pera 





Foto do Fb da Praia das Rocas




















Fotos de André Simões


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 11:30)

Fotos de hoje de manhã , de Lamego 
Fotos de Rui Pires 
















Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2017 às 11:42)

Boas,

Ha pouco na serra, penso ter visto cair algum sleet.
Infelizmente o aguaceiro era fraco.



pictures upload
_________


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 12:55)

Mezio 600m Fotos Joaquim campos


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 12:56)

Lamas de Mouro 1000m


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 13:00)

Corno de bico hoje de manha 883 metros. Paredes de Coura


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 13:02)

Melgaço


----------



## lmg (23 Mar 2017 às 13:20)

Algumas fotos de hoje em Lamego.


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 14:30)

Por aqui é só ver os aguaceiros passar.. Volta e meia aparecem uns restos... 6,7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 14:59)

Mais uma foto de hoje de manhã, da neve em Lamego 
Autoria : Olhar d'Ouro Photography

Nossa senhora dos remédios







Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 15:11)

Uma amostra do ultimo aguaceiro de granizo..


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2017 às 15:43)

O sol apareceu, mas parece haver mais uma aguaceiro a chegar.. 6,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2017 às 15:49)

aguaceiro passou ao lado


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2017 às 16:07)

Aguaceiro de neve agora mesmo em Várzea da Serra:






A temperatura passou de 4,1ºC para os actuais 0,4ºC.


----------



## Smota (23 Mar 2017 às 16:29)

Boa tarde, por aqui já deu para apanhar uma molha de granizo. 6c


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2017 às 18:21)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá não observei nada durante o dia (não olhei para o céu...).
Há bocado caiu granizo num pequeno aguaceiro. O *acumulado* subiu para os *2,0 mm*.
Por aqui a temperatura é "elevada", por isso só nos pontos mais altos do concelho poderiam os meteoros serem diferentes...

Hoje de manhã, postei aqui que aos 530 metros do Monte do Pilar nada existia da neve caída pela noite.
Mas aos 570 metros, na *Citânia de Sanfins*, hoje pela manhã ainda existia um manto de neve apreciável, tendo em conta a disparidade de *apenas 40 metros* em altitude.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91247291.83161.100002548998015&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91247291.83161.100002548998015&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91247291.83161.100002548998015&type=3&theater


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2017 às 19:03)




----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 19:04)

Mais fotos da neve de manhã na cidade de Lamego 
Autoria: Olhar d'Ouro Fotography

























































Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2017 às 19:25)

Na Fóia também já nevou. Foi ao final da tarde.
Foto partilhada no facebook do Meteofontes por Telmo Assunção.

www.facebook.com/meteofontes/posts/1465554440156206


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 19:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde.
> 
> Por cá não observei nada durante o dia (não olhei para o céu...).
> Há bocado caiu granizo num pequeno aguaceiro. O *acumulado* subiu para os *2,0 mm*.
> ...


No cruzeiro creio que só caiu graupel.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2017 às 19:51)

CASTRO Laboreiro 23/3/2017
"Os meus alhos estão a espreitar pela neve"

Foto retirada do facebook


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2017 às 20:45)

Um vídeo da queda de neve na Fóia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2017 às 20:53)

Algumas fotos de uma das células da tarde de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2017 às 21:02)

Algumas fotos de hoje:

12:47 Póvoa de S.Iria, ENE









16:34 CREL Belas





16:35 





16:37





16:39 WNW





16:39 WNW





16:39 W


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2017 às 10:08)

Boas,

Minima muito baixa, pouco comum por cá por esta altura do ano, caiu aos *4,2ºC*
Pelas 9:15 o céu ficou interessante, fica a foto.



free upload

10:12
Isto hoje anda com bom aspecto.



image sharing


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2017 às 11:40)

Farrapos bons agora, mas 2,5ºC não ajudam a coalhar...







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2017 às 11:56)

Ainda sobre o nevão de Quarta\Quinta tenho esta foto que pessoalmente adoro e acho que é a melhor foto que tirei deste nevão!


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 15:04)

*Ontem*, mais alguns apontamentos do céu obtidos do interior de viatura em movimento:

16:41* Zona de Mem Martins/Mercês/Rio de Mouro*










16:42















16:43





16:44





16:47


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mar 2017 às 15:28)

Bem me pareceu ter ouvido trovoada. O mapa não engana:


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 16:13)

Céu encoberto por altostratus mais espessos agora. A escurecer cada vez mais a oeste. Arcos de células a entrar no litoral oeste.

Boa trovoada que esteve a Leste de Coruche, nas últimas duas horas. Tudo a mover-se lentamente para Leste, ENE, rodando de WNW.

Célula mais intensa a sul de Mafra. O que está no oceano parece intensificar-se ao entrar em terra.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2017 às 16:52)

Algumas fotos de ontem

Serra do Caramulo





















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-do-Caramulo/220768481316696?fref=ts

Moimenta da Beira







Penedono


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Mar 2017 às 18:22)

Pela foz está assim. Vem aí molho.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 18:37)

bem... sempre não passa disto, vai chuviscando , ainda nas Praias


entretanto o GFS para Coruche no domingo :


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2017 às 21:42)

Foto ainda de ontem , de Lamego 
Temperatura atual de 3°C.
Foto de Rui Pires 



Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2017 às 23:20)

A previsão do GFS para Domingo (a manter-se assim) é: vai haver molho


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 23:30)

O centro da depressão começa a "fugir" de Lisboa:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2017 às 23:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> O centro da depressão começa a "fugir" de Lisboa:



O centro da depressão está praticamente em cima de Lisboa... Daí o movimento das nuvens ser em círculo, com centro nesta zona


----------



## karkov (25 Mar 2017 às 00:34)

a tal situação em Brito


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (25 Mar 2017 às 04:52)

Nos  850m. 






Mais tarde ponho uns videos.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2017 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Não são  as melhores condições de visibilidade, mas cá fica o Gerês visto há pouco de minha casa aqui no Porto, boa cobertura de neve:

Vista para NNE/NE:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2017 às 10:51)

Amanhã promete...uma boa área geográfica com acumulados diarios de 30/40 mm.
Os 2 principais modelos estão valentes.  
_________________

Belas minimas de ontem.
Aqueles *-2,9ºC* de Oriola, Portel, incrível grande inversão.
*4,4ºC* no Cabo Raso, brutal.



img host


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2017 às 12:10)

Também foi bem audível em Odivelas.

O céu está como o radar de precipitação.


jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã promete...uma boa área geográfica com acumulados diarios de 30/40 mm.
> Os 2 principais modelos estão valentes.
> _________________
> 
> ...



Ontem em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de -4,5ºC.
O que vale é que lá as sementeiras só começam depois da Páscoa. 

Entretanto, o pluviometro da estação do SNIRH de Caneças está de novo entupido.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2017 às 13:40)

StormRic disse:


> A distribuição dos acumulados varia muito conforme os modelos. O GFS na saída das 6h põe mais de 45 mm para Lisboa.
> O AROME na saída das 0h coloca as faixas amarelas (>20mm/3h) mais para o interior, poupando a zona oeste (excepto Cascais).
> O ECMWF mantém uma isoieta >20mm/6h sobre Lisboa/vale do Tejo.
> O ALADIN retira a maior parte da precipitação.



É mesmo isso que ia postar agora.30 a 35 mm em 3 horas, aquele pontinho ali em Setúbal, (primeira carta) + 15 a 20 mm em 3 horas dá um total de 45 a 55 mm em 6 horas, arrisco mesmo dizer 60 mm, já a roçar o aviso vermelho (valores superiores a 60 mm em 6 horas), pelos critérios de emissão do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2017 às 14:37)

WRF



images upload


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2017 às 14:43)

As montanhas voltam a apresentar uma boa cobertura de neve.


----------



## nelson972 (25 Mar 2017 às 15:03)

Leiria, 10,0 graus, com esta  vista para norte 






Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2017 às 15:25)

Aguaceiro de neve há pouco na Gralheira:






Em Várzea, está agora a cair alguma água-neve. Isto depois da temperatura ter tombado dos 7,3ºC para os actuais 2,6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2017 às 15:33)

Foto com a célula de hoje de manhã já na serra:




E umas fotos da neve no ponto mais alta da serra hoje de manhã:
__________
Neste momento, muitas nuvens e sol, estão *13,7ºC*


----------



## talingas (25 Mar 2017 às 15:35)

Voltando ao tema de ontem, este foi na subida para os 800m,


Aqui já ia mais ou menos perto dos 900m,


O vento era fortíssimo, o pouco que registei foi sempre dentro do carro.  A temperatura andava entre os 0ºC e 1ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2017 às 17:37)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei esta manhã, sobre a neve nas serras para o interior. 

Começando pelo Norte, a praticamente 100 km de distância daqui, a Serra do Soajo, obviamente devido à distância e a brumas a definição não é muito boa:




A Serra Amarela e o Santuário do Sameiro:




Parte da Serra do Gerês, visível os cumes do Borrageiro e Roca Negra:




Mais para leste, a Serra do Marão com uma boa cobertura de neve 




O Parque eólico da Serra de Montemuro




E por último, Planalto da Serra da Freita , acumulação apenas no ponto mais alto, Pico de São Pedro Velho (1085mts) :


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

Duas fotos da célula que passou aqui:




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Mar 2017 às 18:43)

Pelas 17:51 passou por aqui esta beleza, mas... Não deixou nada, nem trovoada, nem chuva....


----------



## AJCS (25 Mar 2017 às 19:27)

Depois da ultima chuvada o céu ficou assim


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2017 às 19:57)

dASk disse:


> Bom dia. Acabei de ver e fotografar uma funnel cloud sobre o estuário do sado. Logo a tarde posto a foto. Mais alguém a viu?


Também vi! Estive pela serra da Arrábida e tentei fotografá-la mas só tinha a GoPro à mão. 
Aqui fica a foto da célula:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2017 às 20:25)

"a Primavera na beira baixa está diferente do habitual."


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Mar 2017 às 23:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> WRF
> 
> 
> 
> images upload







Corrige-me se estiver errado pois não percebo muito da coisa mas através da imagem que meti está mais atualizado e aumenta bem a quantidade prevista certo?


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2017 às 08:53)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Snifa qual é a objectiva?





dopedagain disse:


> já agora qual usam?



Bom dia,

Eu usei a Canon EF  100-400 mm, mas as condições de visibilidade aqui da minha zona não eram boas, com  muita bruma que diminui logo a qualidade de imagem.


Ontem o acumulado fico nos* 5.2 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *11.2 mm*, tem caído boas chuvadas com gotas grossas 

7.9 ºc actuais.

Março segue agora com *100,8 mm*. 


Ontem à tarde, antes de um aguaceiro, o céu ficou bastante escuro e com boas texturas:


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2017 às 09:58)

Vai nevando em Castro Laboreiro.

Imagens de Adilio Pereira


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2017 às 10:34)

Bastante precipitação em Várzea esta madrugada, sendo que entre as 3h e as 6h a precipitação foi em forma de neve.

Entre as 4h30 e as 5h30, mesmo com tudo molhado e temperatura positiva (1-2ºC), a neve chegou a pegar.






Entretanto a neve passou a chuva e derreteu tudo.

4,6ºC agora, e 16,5mm acumulados.

Na Gralheira, a chuva também já está a dar cabo da neve:


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2017 às 11:07)

A nevada desta manhã, aqui perto, na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2017 às 11:13)

Mais umas fotos desta manhã. 0,5ºC marcava o sensor do carro.








Possivelmente terá sido um corço que deixou estas marcas na neve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 11:44)




----------



## dASk (26 Mar 2017 às 11:44)

Aqui fica a foto que tirei ontem do telemóvel à minha chegada a Setúbal da funnel cloud no estuário do Sado.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2017 às 12:49)

Bom dia,

Com o principal da precipitação ainda a Oeste, tive ainda há minutos rajadas que chegaram aos *96km/h* em Carvoeiro. Altura em que ocorreram uns aguaceiros mais fortes também. Ver agora o que a tarde vai trazer, mas aquela depressão em franco cavamento a Oeste está com "bom" aspecto!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2017 às 13:42)

*101km/h* ainda há pouco em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2017 às 13:50)

Continua a chuva moderada por aqui, sem interrupções. O acumulado já passou os 20 mm.
Hoje joguei no euromilhões. A ver se me sai alguma coisa..  para onde irá o prémio?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 17:02)

*23,3 mm* de acumulados.
Para mais tarde recordar: 




O céu já começa a abrir a sul.


----------



## AMFC (26 Mar 2017 às 17:09)

Por Sagres a chuva intensa tem sido uma constante.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

Cenário atual:




Vai chovendo moderado novamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 17:53)




----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 18:16)

Rajada de *114 km/h, * quase o parecia que partia as janelas!

Média 1min de *90 km/h*

Correção, média máxima de um minuto de *100 km/h*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 18:27)

Agora sim, foi a frente propriamente dita. Não é a primeira vez que acontece, na Stephanie em 2014, à sua passagem também houve um período de ventos acima dos 100 km/h. Não sei se downburst, ou simplesmente uma frente intensa. 


A pressão deu um grande salto também.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:28)

Que bela frente esta, parece uma foice 






Máxima: *11,8ºC*
Mínima: *9,4ºC
*
Pressão nos *1002,5 hPa*

Acumulados variam entre os *20 mm e os 30 mm* 

É sempre bom ver Portugal com os pluviómetros todos a acumular, principalmente fora do Inverno! Este evento é muito bom para colmatar a falta de precipitação dos outros meses bem como baixar a temperatura média do mês.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 18:56)

Cenário espetacular a Este, há 5 minutos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2017 às 18:57)

Por Lisboa está uma chuva completamente diluviana  (talvez o facto de estar a andar de carro faça parecer mais intensa do que é)

Muito interessante ver o céu bem negro em todos os quadrantes excepto a Oeste, onde a luz do Sol vai conseguindo passar e criar um cenário brutal mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Por aqui aproveitei uma aberta para ir dar uma espreitadela ao final do meu terreno, que é onde se unem 2 valas, e elas já levavam um bom caudal, cerca de uns 35 a 40 cm de altura de água.
Os solos esses estão saturados, com muitas água sobre o solo.
Os poços estão já com o nivel de água acima do nivel da terra, ou seja vão libertar essa água durante as próximas horas.

Depois das batatas já semeadas na semana passada, agora vou ter de esperar mais umas 2 semanas para poder dar continuidade ás plantações na horta.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2017 às 19:01)

Tentativa de formação de uma funnel cloud no Montijo agora mesmo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por Lisboa está uma chuva completamente diluviana
> 
> Muito interessante ver o céu bem negro em todos os quadrantes excepto a Oeste, onde a luz do Sol vai conseguindo passar e criar um cenário brutal mesmo.


Yap:






Com o centro da depressão a aproximar-se, devemos ter um período longo sem chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

Mas uma foto do nosso lindo Portugal, que apesar de pequenino, nos proporciona estas magnificas imagens.


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2017 às 19:52)

Numa viagem de Corroios para Alverca, com partida às 17h, o cenário intercalou entre o céu completamente negro com arco-íris duplos, algumas abertas, e alguns aguaceiros.

Alverca para Corroios, por 4 vezes tive que meter os 4 piscas e até ligar as luzes de nevoeiro, deixei de ver a estrada completamente, em plena auto-estrada ia a 30 km/h. O aguaceiro mais intenso que apanhei foi às 18:12h. 

Resultado deste tempo, 4 despistes, observados na ida e volta, todos eles com a mesma causa - excesso de velocidade em curvas tramadas... Nenhum deles com feridos a registar mas em 3 desses 4 casos as viaturas ficaram boas para a sucata...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2017 às 21:09)

Acalmou um pouco mas ainda promete mais, centro da depressão a invadir o Alentejo Central:


----------



## jonekko (26 Mar 2017 às 21:12)

Boa tarde, depois de um dia de chuva moderada e por vezes intensa, deixo umas fotos que tirei a partir da minha casa e também de há pouco na serra da Amoreira!

http://imgur.com/Y3Y83Zj
http://imgur.com/XkhOzhu
http://imgur.com/MUWDDSa
http://imgur.com/E2XehJJ
http://imgur.com/hins3hf


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 22:09)

Dados de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *11,9ºC*
Temperatura minima: *8,9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *51 km/h*
Acumulado: *25 mm*


Informação mais detalhada da precipitação neste evento por cá.
22/03/2017: *3,8 mm*
23/03/2017: *6,1 mm*
24/03/2017: *13,3 mm*
25/03/2017: *0,6 mm*
26/03/2017: *25,0 mm
*

*
*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2017 às 23:12)

Agora que tenho acesso ao PC da estação, aqui vão uns gráficos da passagem da frente:

*Rajada e média de 1 minuto (esquerda, km/h) vs. Pressão (direita, hPa)



*

*Recordes absolutos de vento da estação (2011-presente):





*


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2017 às 01:05)

Ontem *dia 26*, *domingo* de chuva memorável. Entre as muitas imagens captadas no périplo automóvel habitual, estas de um brilhantíssimo arco-íris duplo, já quando o centro depressionário se aproximava da costa, cerca das 19h (18h utc). Qualidade de imagem inferior por serem tiradas do interior da viatura em movimento e sob chuva.

*17:54 utc*










*17:58 utc*










*17:59 utc*










*18:03 utc* Viaduto da CREL em Loures


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2017 às 01:26)

O arco-íris não existe em lugar algum, é um mero efeito óptico ligado à posição do observador. Acompanha este enquanto o sol, ou outra fonte pontual de luz, se situar na direcção contrária àquela onde o observador vê o centro do arco, e que ilumina uma cortina de chuva.

Filmagem possível dentro de automóvel no viaduto da CREL em Loures, ontem dia 26, sob chuva moderada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2017 às 22:30)

*Acumulados das estações do IPMA (22-26/03).*

De notar que algumas das estações poderão ter leituras erradas devido ao congelamento do pluviómetro.

(mais animações aqui)


----------

